# For those with experience with Glisten PC..



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Glisten PC. The stuff seems great from the description. My question is, do you have to use some type of inert gas to store it since it is a moisture curing urethane? I ask this because Dick nite s81 is also a moisture cure polyurethane, and lots of people say to use a product called bloxygen to store it.. Ive never used the s81, but im pretty sure its a one part solution, while the glisten pc is a 2 part.

Also, i am choosing between the glisten pc and an automotive clearcoat. What are the pros and cons of using an auto clear, vs. a urethane product like the ones mentioned? Which holds up better? Thanks


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I posted a question to the maker on Amazon asking if it reacted like other MCUs and could be sprayed through an airbrush.


----------

